# Ics 100 + 200



## phabib (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got my B cert and I was looking at job applications in Denver and saw a few companies required these two courses to apply. They are free on the FEMA site. You complete all the lessons and I assume you get credit for it. Still completing the first one so I don't know exactly how you prove completion. The course doesn't ask for any information when you are completing it.

Here is the link to the courses: http://training.fema.gov/IS/NIMS.asp

Might be a good line on a resume. Up till now the 100 course covers the basics of incident command (using common terms instead of codes, chain of command). Nothing that wasn't covered in Basic class but could prove useful in the field. 

Has anyone else taken these?


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 17, 2008)

I've taken 100, 200, and 700, and at some point I'm supposed to do 300 and 400.  At the end of the slide show, you register, provide your name, agency if there is one and social security number, then you take a test.  Pass the test, they email you a link to print out your certificate.  Your certificate is in PDF form, so, DOWNLOAD it too.  Once you say you have it, everyone will want a copy, and it's a big hassle to get them to provide the certificate again.


----------



## wxduff (Nov 17, 2008)

My corps requires all members to take 100 and 700 the first month of the semester or they are inactive.

Ontop of that officers have to take 800, and all EMT's have to take 200.

So far I have 100 and 700, but I'm going to do 200 over winter break.

They email you a certificate.

Heres from their FAQ:

Question: When can I receive my certificate?
Answer:

EMI has implemented electronic certificates for all online test submissions. Upon successful completion, you will receive an email within one business day that confirms your transcript has been updated and a link to create your electronic certificate. The certificate will be in a Portable Document Format (PDF) file. You will be able to save and /or print the file. Adobe Reader is required to open the certificate. If you do not have this software, it can be obtained as a free download at http://www.adobe.com. In order to ensure that your transcript accurately reflects your course completions, the Independent Study Office may email you to request additional information. Your attention to these types of requests is important to make certain that your exam submission is processed correctly.

Also, I've taken 271 and 324, which are weather related, and since I'm a meteorology major, I figured it would be a fun, easy, time killer with slight resume boosting capabilities... Look around on there, there might be something else you could learn.


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 17, 2008)

phabib said:


> I just got my B cert and I was looking at job applications in Denver and saw a few companies required these two courses to apply. They are free on the FEMA site. You complete all the lessons and I assume you get credit for it. Still completing the first one so I don't know exactly how you prove completion. The course doesn't ask for any information when you are completing it.
> 
> Here is the link to the courses: http://training.fema.gov/IS/NIMS.asp
> 
> ...



I've taken those and a few others. It's part of orientation and mandatory training that we have annually.


----------



## rmellish (Nov 17, 2008)

I have 100, 200, 700, and 800. Can't say they're particularly beneficial past 100. 300 and 400 are more "legitimate" classes intended for incident commanders.

Many companies require at least 700 and 100. Mine requires 1,2,7, and 8.


----------



## mikie (Nov 17, 2008)

700 was required for my basic class


----------



## rmellish (Nov 17, 2008)

mikie said:


> 700 was required for my basic class



Thats when I took 700 I believe. 

Last I understood it, the order was 700, 100, 200. 
800 is a different type of course that focuses more on a national response plan if I remember correctly. Again, I think ICS-100 is most applicable.


----------



## phabib (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info everybody. I'll complete these and I may do 700 also.

My course had Basic disaster Life Support included where we ran simulated MCIs. We just never completed these online ones.


----------



## javajunkie (Feb 3, 2009)

*resume question*

I took 100, 200, 700, and 800 as part of my Basic course.  I also took 8 hours of HAZ-MAT training (Awareness level).  How should I list these on my shiny new resume?

Thanks!


----------



## rmellish (Feb 3, 2009)

javajunkie said:


> I took 100, 200, 700, and 800 as part of my Basic course.  I also took 8 hours of HAZ-MAT training (Awareness level).  How should I list these on my shiny new resume?
> 
> Thanks!



Yep, some services require your ICS and Hazmat within the first year. Copy the certificates as well.


----------



## Markhk (Feb 3, 2009)

Just remember that ICS 300 and ICS 400 are not offered on-line. It's an in-classroom course that you must sit in.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2009)

Markhk said:


> Just remember that ICS 300 and ICS 400 are not offered on-line. It's an in-classroom course that you must sit in.



And boreing.  

Keep in mind though many of these courses are becoming required of all members of a service in order to be eligible for certain grants.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 3, 2009)

javajunkie said:


> I took 100, 200, 700, and 800 as part of my Basic course.  I also took 8 hours of HAZ-MAT training (Awareness level).  How should I list these on my shiny new resume?
> 
> Thanks!



Your resume should have a section for additional training and certifcations. It would fit nicely under that heading.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2009)

javajunkie said:


> I took 100, 200, 700, and 800 as part of my Basic course.  I also took 8 hours of HAZ-MAT training (Awareness level).  How should I list these on my shiny new resume?
> 
> Thanks!




Just don't make resume' to long.  1 page is plenty.  More than 2 and most will not even bother to look at them.


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 3, 2009)

ICS 100,200,700,and 800 are the recommended minimum for most field responders. 



phabib said:


> I just got my B cert and I was looking at job applications in Denver and saw a few companies required these two courses to apply. They are free on the FEMA site. You complete all the lessons and I assume you get credit for it. Still completing the first one so I don't know exactly how you prove completion. The course doesn't ask for any information when you are completing it.
> 
> Here is the link to the courses: http://training.fema.gov/IS/NIMS.asp
> 
> ...


----------

